# Sailfin/Algae Blenny



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

anybody seen these around?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I believe Kraken has it. But this tang grows very large!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh sorry, you meant sailfinBenny.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

i believe ther on sale at BA, not sure which location it was
http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Scarborough.html


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

blunthead said:


> i believe ther on sale at BA, not sure which location it was
> http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Scarborough.html


thank you all. Just got one

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

sig said:


> thank you all. Just got one


Was there any more left where you got yours?
I'm also looking for one.
Thanks.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

It was 3 or 4 more - $30 each. Call them first BA on Steeles. I can go there and check, but it will be just tomorrow morning
Let me know

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you Greg, I will call them in the morning and if they have, I will go and pick one up.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Joe didn't you give me your black sailfin blenny?


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> Joe didn't you give me your black sailfin blenny?


Yes I did, after I thought that it was him killing my purple monti that I got from you (by always sitting on it). After I found out that the monti eating nudis were the ones that did it. I lost that coral anyway. Now, after I know that it wasn't him, I want one fish like that again for my 20 g holding tank, where I hold my new corals and fish (a week quarantine than 4-6 weeks in holding tank for fish before they go to DT) . That fish does an exelent job on algae, even eats hear algae.


----------

